# show names?



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok so quick edit. The scribbled notes on Sammy I have have his mom listed as Annie and his dad as Doc. No show names or anything not even a barn name. So this might be harder than I thought. But what do you think?


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Bump? Anyone?


----------

